# Makita v. Milwaukee v. DeWalt



## bigbuckeye (Feb 13, 2011)

O.K. folks, I am new to the forum here and could use some advice on different cordless drills. I had a ryobi that served me well, but now feel the need to upgrade to another drill. Can anyone give me their stories… the good…bad… and ugly about these drill manufacturers?

Thanks,
BB

I did find a review about Milwaukee and Makita. Evidently, the reviewer favors the Milwaukee-2691-22-18-volt-compact-drill-and-impact-driver-combo-kit or Makitas.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Well BB,
I have used all three and I have DeWalt in my shop after a very bad experience years ago. So far, so good.
After the screwing I got from Milwaukee you couldn't give me one.I outfitted a shop and 5 welding trucks with all Milwaukee and every thing went south except the mag drill which I still have. This was in 1982. Their customer service sucked to be nice. I hope they have improved, but they will never get a penny of my money again.
I've been using Makita and Hitachi for almost 40 years and never had a bad unit. Never even had to use their customer service.
Rand


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

All of my cordlees tools are DeWalt 18 volt. They have served me well for 5 years now. The original batteries are still working. Haven't had makita tools since the early 90s. So I can't offer any comparisons.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Same thiing happened to me back in the 80s and I never bought another Milwaukee battery tool. I have used Dewalts but I like Mikita better. Dewalts are out of balance. Not something you want to deal with all day long. Mikita are great, but I now have Ridgid due to their lifetime warranty that is on batteries too. Batteries are what will wear out every couple of years. Ridgid handle almost as nicely as Mikita.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I looked at Milwaukee years ago, turns out Panasonics parent company was making them. I bought the Panasonic it was ok. I used DeWalts for years but fell out of favor with their batteries. Bad design, I like for the battery to slide on, not hanging from a couple clips that tend to break if I drop the tool or it gets knocked off to bench or something. Nothing like holding the battery in with one hand while you're trying to use the drill. 
I went back to Mikita (After five brands and 20 years ago) and I love it. I've been using it going on 3-4 years no complaints. Now I did buy the impact last time and they offer advantages over drills I've learned. For an extra $20 the Mikita impact has 3xs more torque than the drill. This translates into less striped screwheads. And I learned that I can rechuck with one hand, can't do that with a drill chuck. Sometimes I'm hanging on a ladder, not everybody needs to recuck bits with one hand. The down side to the impact is everything has to have that 1/4" hex shaft w/notch like the bitholders have, drillbits and countersinks included. That being said I not going back to a drill/driver. The impacts any brand are smaller units and fit where drills don't.
Ridgid has a nice battery deal. My Mikita was $220 impact only, and my brother bought the Ridgid with drill/driver and impact for $200 about a year after I bought the Mikita. The Ridgid impact died about a year ago. Now my brother and I put these tools though some heavy use so Ridgid may work for you if you're using it for a hobby workshop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I agree 100% with going to a 120 volt drill if you don't need portabliltiy. I haven't had any problems with my Ridgids hold up, but I drive more sheet metal than wood screws.


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

I've used Mikita, DeWalt, Ridgid and Milwaukee….Mikita was good had the slim pak batteries didn't last long but charged fast…someone stole it from me…..DeWalt..like TopamaxSurvivor said just doesn't seem to fit right and battery like seemed short…Ridgid….bought the whole 18v sent all died within 2 yrs….I used these tools everyday so when something dies I need to replace it now….switched over to Milwaukee/Bosch….most all of my tools…seems the battery life on the Milwaukee it's as good and my impact seem to be puttering out after about a year and a half looking into getting a new Bosch impact with Fat pak batteries….with that said….I really don't use a cordless drill to much, unless it is for say something like cabinet knobs or something light duty…...mostly use a corded drill but like devann said I use my impact daily and could live without it…....


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I have Bosch, Ryobi and Makita.
The Makita is at least 15 years old. Still has the original battery!!!!!
I keep my batteries in the house when the winter season comes along. I have other Makita tools, SMS, sanders etc. I love them all.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've had them all. My favorite by far is the newer 18Volt Li+ Makita impact driver. I got a combo deal for an outstanding price a while back.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Milwaukee C12D 12V Cordless Drill Driver Li-Ion 12V


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Very happy with my Makita black and white drill.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have the Milwaukee 18v right now. It's a very sturdy system and the
batteries have a lot of power and life. I researched the lithium options but
I'm sticking with NiCad for now.

The Milwaukee stuff is very heavily built in the 18v size so it's awkward for
drilling and driving in the shop.

I have an old Bosch drill with dead batteries, but I really liked it when it 
ran. Bosch is making a push to capture more of the cordless market by
slashing prices on their Lithium kits. You might look into that.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm a fan of the entire line of DeWalt 18 volt cordless tools. I have a drill, impact wrench, reciprocating saw, circular saw and flashlight. I have 4 batteries that are completely interchangeable and 2 chargers. I think it is a great collection of tools without only one flaw - they are heavy. I've not switched to the lithium ion batteries and I won't until my XRPs wear out (if ever).

As an FYI, I also picked up a Hitachi 12 volt drill with a lithium ion battery. It is light weight, has great balance and it has sufficient power for most applications. It's my drill of choice when I don't need a lot of power.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Since there is mention of the multi-tool sets, I will mention that the sawzall and other tools I have are much clumsier than their 120 volt counterparts. I normaly use the 120 volt versions unless it is just a guickie one cut job. I suppose they are fine out in the open, but on top a ladder in a crowded ceiling space,they leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

After watching a review of all of them (against a lag screw) this is what I found. All were 18v…

Dewalt, had the most power and lasted the longest. Was also the heaviest and not very well balanced.
Milwaukee came in second on power and the battery lasted almost as long. Much lighter and balanced much better for me.
Makita came in last in all categories except cost.

I chose the Milwaukee, as the weight and balance was more important to me. I am never that far from the charger and have two batteries. I understand that some have had issues with Milwaukee customer service, I can not speak to this as I have not had to deal with them. I am going on a year with mine and have been great so far.

On that note I also would say that for a screwdriver this Makita is great. 177lbs of torque and small enought to carry in a holster. Its only down fall is that it does not have a speed control. its either on or off. but as a impact is great for driving screws and light drilling.

http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=24040

Just my 2c…


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

+1 for the Makita 18v lion.


----------



## marker (Oct 14, 2010)

I recently bought a Milwaukee lithium 18 volt compact drill and I am very satisfied with it. The compact, in addition to being compact also has a smaller battery. It still has loads of power and the lithium batteries seem to hold their charge better than NiCd. The lithium does cost more than NiCd.
I find that the drill is very easy to handle. 
Most of the major brand names have similar products. So the selection is very wide indeed.


----------



## jalbar (Jul 9, 2012)

I have had all three brands and i tested them all i have chosen my order, overall i had milwaukee last, dewalt second and makita first. so i bought all my power tools makita and none of the batteries have gone dead yet. i am a fully qualified carpenter and all of my friends have makita and they say it is the best. so my business has a lot of makita maybe the odd dewalt and very rare a milwaukee. Milwaukee is just cheap stuff, so if your looking spend the extra money for th better quality.

I have been a carpenter for 5 years and my makita tools have never broken down when my cheap tools have.


----------



## mjfnh (May 8, 2012)

I think it depends on the tool you need. For drills, I don't think you can beat Makita. 0ilwaukee reciprocating saws are tops. A WAY under rated and under discussed tool of Milwaukee is their router line…excellent tools!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

So I guess that clears it up for ya bigbuck?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Shopping now I'd go for the dewalt 20 volt max series.
The makita sets are great too.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

The best I have used are the Festool and the Panasonic. Of the brands listed I have a lot of 18V Dewalt and they have served me well, though if I was buying again I would get the new 20v Dewalt stuff if I needed a full array of tools, but would lean toward the two manufacturers I mentioned first for just a drill.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I have most of the Dewalt 20V max tools… for me, the ergonomics are much better than the old 18V tools, due to the new slide-on battery packs. They are well balanced and powerful. You're gonna get lots of opinions on this topic as you can see.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Dewalt must have vastly improved their ergonomics in the last few years. I haven't used one for about 8 years. I have been using Marketa and then Ridgid due to the guarantee. Love both of them. I use primarily the drill or driver all day long when I'm working.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

This topic is over a year and a half old now. i think he bought something by now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, but others are still wondering ;-) which side of the the triangle to fall on.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a Milwaukee that I am giving to my dad. It's the hammer drill. I have no use for a hammer drill, he actually does. I will be replacing it with the ridgid because of the warranty on the batteries. I always go through a battery in about a year. If I was to get another brand, I would heavily consider the new brushless makita


----------



## roundguy (Jan 19, 2011)

I have the 18V makita set (impact driver and drill) and love them. Prior to that I had a PC drill which was pretty good, but it was before they got bought and went downhill. Had a DeWalt and it sucked. The chuck flopped around and the batteries didn't last very long.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I haven't read all the replies so I might be repetitive. I had the 18V Li+ Makita combo set, the black and white ones, and was totally happy with them. They got stolen and I thought I was upgrading to the Bosch 18V Li+. They're quality drill, don't get me wrong; but after 6 months now, I think I prefer the Makitas. Take that for what it's worth
.
OK, I read a few now. I've killed a lot of cordless DeWalts but I've got a corded one that simply won't die. I drive nails with the thing, won't die. I have a Hilti hammer which is obviously good, but insanely unnecessary (it was a gift). 
.
You know, a fellow LJ is selling a bunch of Panasonic 12's right now, or at least he was a couple days ago. Was it Joe?


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

I've got the Milwaukee M18 impact driver but it's less than 6 months old. It's been put thru its paces and between the crazy amount of power and it's seemingly endless battery supply, I've yet to use the spare battery it came with. I'm looking to get the drill driver/hammer drill but I'll hold off until I actually need a portable one for a project.

There was a good comparisson review in Woodworking not too long ago. It's what I based my purchase on and I couldnt be happpier. I may have gone for the Bosch but it cost just a tad more and didnt seem worth it other it being a Bosch.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

My Makita 9.6v drill is ancient (30 years) and still works fine with but one extra battery.
My Ryobi combo pack has been a bust. Not sure I want to spend the extra money for the Lithium pack at $119.00 with only one battery.
None of the tools will match a 120V tool. The Ryobi skill saw won't cut 4 foot of 1/2" MDF with 2 batteries.
Yes, it's a pain to get a cord set up but do I need to spend $$$$$$$$$$ for the extra power when I have the 120V tools?
The one battery tool I would not give up is my new Milwaukee screw driver that came with two lithium batteries for $100.00.
When the Ryobi nicad batteries go, I will take the kit to Good Will, maybe before that.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Tradesmen that use impact drivers, all day, every day (Sheet metal workers) Use Makita. Mine are 14 years old now.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

We had 10, 18v LIO makita drill/impact kits on the last job I was on and they had a nice balance and feel. Beyond that they were junk. some of them weren't 3 months old and the batteries would last 4 hours. In comparison my 19.2 LIO C-man would last 12+ hours doing the same thing. also it wasn't just 1 kit it, they were all that way. I will say they were the white one for the BORG. I don't know if that matters, but I won't have one in my shop. I have had a curiosity about the 12 volt LIO dewalt setup. They are very compact.


----------

